# wet dry question



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

how does the water get pumped out of the tank and into the wet dry? I am getting oveflow box and i have 2 pumps that will pump the water into the tank, but how does it come out? My tank isnt drilled or anything!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the overflow box siphons out the water for you


----------



## RazorTeeth28 (Feb 17, 2003)

Physics - Overflow box has two boxes (internal and external). Its flow of water is base of water pressure. As water flow into the internal box. Water is siphon to the external box for drainage. Hence the use of the U tube to transfer water from internal to external box. As water enter the internal box, water pressure push the water through the U tube.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

RazorTeeth28 said:


> Physics - Overflow box has two boxes (internal and external). Its flow of water is base of water pressure. As water flow into the internal box. Water is siphon to the external box for drainage. Hence the use of the U tube to transfer water from internal to external box. As water enter the internal box, water pressure push the water through the U tube.


here is an image to go with that.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Its like a continuous python siphoning water out of your tank, and into the prefilter box. The prefilter box hangs a little lower in the back of the tank, then in the tank so water just keeps getting sucked out.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I sent him the CPR instructions for it


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It was a lil tricky for me to understand as well. Dont get discouraged, they work like a champ.


----------

